# Geforce GXT 660m and FreeBSD 9/10



## none (Aug 11, 2013)

Hail,

I just got FreeBSD 10 to test, but I can*'*t make it go to X fine. My notebook has two VGA, but I can't get it to load X. I tried with 9, and now 10, and no fun 

I confess I am coming back to use FreeBSD as desktop from a great lapse of time. I tried also to install Nvidia's driver, but no good either.

I don't want to choose VGA's, If I can load one and it works fine that is ok for me.

My system is:

```
FreeBSD darkside 10.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT #0: Sun Aug 11 11:48:02 BRT 2013     root@darkside:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

vgapci1@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x10d71462 chip=0x01668086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x10d71462 chip=0x0fd410de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```
Thanks,

none


----------

